# Bowtech Admiral vs. Diamond Iceman



## DarnYankee

Does anyone have any experience with either of these bows ? If so, I was wondering what your experience was. After reading stats on both and knowing that Bowtech owns Diamond ... I can't see that there is any difference ... not even with the price. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rgard2

the admiral is a binary cam bow, and the iceman is a single cam bow. that is about the only difference.


----------



## GotstaHunt

Personally I prefer the Admiral. Its quieter and has a more solid wall at full draw. JMO


----------



## olemil4me

*admiral*

i just shot both of them today and i bought the admiral beacuse i could not find much of a differance between the two bows besides the admiral drew a little easier and was a good bit faster so i bought the admiral both nice bows


----------



## camoman73

Admiral definitely. The iceman was a rougher drawer,not to mention the admirals fit and finish seems better.


----------



## Bowhunter0789

i choose the admiral for sure. other than one single cam and one binary they are pretty much the same bow, of course the binary being faster. but the admiral has alot more of a solid wall. the ice man has a really short valley so if you creep up at all it wants to go.


----------



## LPPLAYER59

The biggest difference in between the two is the limb bolts. The admiral allows for the limb bolts to be backed out enough to insert a peep and change the string without the need of a bow press. However, the limb bolts on the iceman don't allow for this and there are only certain bow presses that can safely press the bow.


----------



## poole

admiral is my pick....also faster than iceman


----------



## sro2011

*One word- CAPTAIN*

Have you considered the Bowtech Captain? It is 34" axle to axle instead of 31" which helps with accuracy and it is faster. I bought the Captain and cannot believe how smooth, fast and quiet it is. I have a short draw 271/2 and I put the bow on 62lbs with a 312 grain arrow and it shot 291 fps through the graph!!! I dropped the poundage to 60 just to make it legal in the hunter class of 288 fps. I have shot 2 tournaments with it and can't believe how consistant and forgiving it is. Everyone who has shot with me, makes a comment about how quiet it is, and that is with a light arrow! I have shot a heavy arrow and you can't even hear it shoot! I bought mine at Bows and Ballistics on Hwy 10, exit 118 going west past Hickory. Matt, who is one of the owners, saved me $100.00 over the price I was given at the other bow place (I won't say who).
Bowtech Captain
Quad Ultra rest LD
Trophy Ridge movable sight
Octane 11" stabilizer


----------



## INGOZI

I had the oppertunity to shoot both that were set up the same and must say that the Admiral is rock solid at fulldraw and unbelievably quiet and shock free at the shot!


----------



## buck-n-nuts

I shot them both side by side today..I was taking a couple shots with 1 then a couple with the other.Both bows were set to the exact same specs..
63# @ 29"..IMO the Admiral was by far a better bow.
The Iceman was nice but not like the Admiral..
I thought that the draw cycle of the Admiral was smoother and had a more distinct wall at full draw..The Admiral was noticably queiter and even know both bows had the same speeds on the Birth Certificates The Admiral seemed quit a bit faster.The shops Chrony was down so i dont know the exact speeds but it was definetly faster. Both bows were very quiet and shock free for being bare bows but again the Admiral just felt like an all around better bow to me.
Know the twist...The shop Tech said you better wait until you shoot the "Air Raid" before you make a decision..He said it is the nicest BowTech he has ever shot!! He said when he shot it he had to look at the bow because he could not believe it even went off!!!He said he would give up his Gaurdian or Allegliance for it!!!


----------



## MathewsMan84

I just recently shot both of them... along with about 10 other bows, Both are smoking bows but i liked the Admiral better. Mine should be here in a couple weeks!!


----------



## BearCreekHunter

how much does the admiral cost


----------



## drdraino

*Odd man out*

Well dang......... I bought an ICEMAN. even after shooting a world of other bows,,i still bought i , i much prefer a single cam bow. JMO. im not sure why peole are saying the ICEMAN is slow,,i have a 29 " draw and @ 70 lbs its shooting a 460 gr arrow 261 fps,,,if i chose i could hunt with 300 fps easy. If thats slow , so be it. The ICEMAN does have the "rock solid" wall everyone says is missing, its all about how the bow is set up.  I dont mind being the odd man out,,,the ICEMAN is an awesome bow,,,IMO. Good luck fellas


----------



## airwolf

LPPLAYER59 said:


> The biggest difference in between the two is the limb bolts. The admiral allows for the limb bolts to be backed out enough to insert a peep and change the string without the need of a bow press. However, the limb bolts on the iceman don't allow for this and there are only certain bow presses that can safely press the bow.


i have the iceman and you can take the limb bolts all the way out to install the peep the bow is " self pressing" just like the admiral says it right in your owners manual .


----------



## kevin74

I have the shot both bows and they both performed great . I have the Iceman and I love it . I have SMOKED 2 10 pts. and a monster 12 pt. with it this year . It's all about how you have your bow set up . Any bow performs like garbage if it isn't set up right .It doesn't matter what bow it is or how much you paid for it . Both the Admiral and Iceman are excellent choices as far as I concerned .


----------



## daltongang

bearcreekhunter said:


> how much does the admiral cost



++1


----------



## hunter115

*re:*

I bought the Admiral, the brace height and axle to axle made the difference for me. I really like it.


----------



## sioux

New on here guys. Started lurking to get ideas on where to start on a new bow. I shot 4 bows today: iceman, captain, bear attack, hoyt maxxis. I went in really wanting to test drive the captain because of all of the good reviews on it. Got to say, that bow is harsh on the draw. I would like to think I am familiar with harsh, since I have been hunting with a Q2 for about 6 years. With that said, I have it narrowed down to three, the Iceman, Attack and Maxxis. Did I just say that. Never thought I would even consider a Hoyt, but I am. Really liked the draw on the Iceman and the noticeable absence of vibration. The Bear Attack was a joy to hold at full draw, but it was a little noisy at release. The Maxxis, was in the middle of these two. It may take me longer to make up my mind, but I am leaning towards the Iceman. Hope this helps.


----------



## Morganism

drdraino said:


> Well dang......... I bought an ICEMAN. even after shooting a world of other bows,,i still bought i , i much prefer a single cam bow. JMO. im not sure why peole are saying the ICEMAN is slow,,i have a 29 " draw and @ 70 lbs its shooting a 460 gr arrow 261 fps,,,if i chose i could hunt with 300 fps easy. If thats slow , so be it. The ICEMAN does have the "rock solid" wall everyone says is missing, its all about how the bow is set up.  I dont mind being the odd man out,,,the ICEMAN is an awesome bow,,,IMO. Good luck fellas


I just bought the Admiral after trying it alongside a Captain. I imagine so much depends on how the bow fits your hands. Have fun with your new bow. Now if I can just afford to get my oldest boy one so we can shoot together.


----------



## OldFart

Did anyone notice that the 2010 Iceman has laminated limbs? Ray


----------



## camo_hoyt_girl

Haven't shot the Admiral, but I personally hate the Iceman.
Rough draw, terrible breakover....everything about this bow just rubbed me the wrong way.

But like I said, haven't shot the Admiral so I can't say if it's better or worse. I personally favor a dual-cam bow so I imagine I would like it better. Either way, I'm not fond of the limb design on either bow.


----------



## Crimson_Arrow

*'09 Iceman shooter.*

I have been shooting the 09 Iceman for about 6 months, and also have an 07 Commander. Have not shot the Admiral, but reviewing the specs there is very little difference. The solo cam bows almost always draw smoother and there are no timing issues ( even the binary cams can have problems over time ). The backwall on the Iceman is about as solid as you can get and its very quiet... But as with all things, to each their own :wink:


----------



## OCHO505

BearCreekHunter said:


> how much does the admiral cost


You can get a 2009 on here for about $500 - $575 and add a hundred for one with some acc.


----------



## pillroller

I just purchased a captain and the bow makes a slapping or cracking noise on release. Seems to be coming from string stop, not sure...can you suggest any help...
thanks , little o


----------

